# Access is denied to Remote Agent Symantec Backup Exec



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey there,

Basically my backup system (Symantec Backup Exec 11d For Windows Servers) has been running daily scheduled backups, as normal, however In the Job history log where it shows each job that has run - it states that it has failed.

From what I know, that the backup itself has run fine, just that it continues to produce the following error:



> Job ended: 20 March 2009 at 00:37:08 Completed status: Failed Final error: 0xe0008488 - Access is denied. Final error category: Security Errors For additional information regarding this error refer to link V-79-57344-33928





> *Backup- C: *
> V-79-57344-33928 - Access is denied.
> Access is denied to Remote Agent. Check the login account for the specified device.


Has anybody else come across this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure you run your Backup from an Administrator account because sometimes Server Backups need Admin rights. If you are using an Administrator or that fails try going to the Devices Program Files and then take ownership of the .exe or the whole folder. Instructions to do so are below.

1. Locate the Settings folder in C:\Program Files.
2. Right click the folder and select Properties.
3. Go onto Security Tab
4. Click Advanced.
5. Go onto Owner Tab.
6. Select your name (If it's not there click Other Users or groups and find your name)
7. Make sure you tick Replace Owner on subcontainers and Objects.
8. Click ok on both Properties boxes and close the Program Files folder (If you want)
9. Try running the backup again.

Please say if this way fails.


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey thanks for the reply.

I have tried out using your suggested solution, but unfortunately I still recieve the same errors. I have tried the backup as an Admin and as dedicated backup Domain user (DOMAIN\backupexec), but still with the same outcome. Any other ideas??

Thanks


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

any ideas guys?


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't think of anything but i'l keep thinking about a solution for you. All I can suggest is if it's freeware that you re-install it or use another Backup tool. You knowq there is a built in Backup system on all Windows OS's. It would help makeing a solution easier by replying your Computer details if possible. thanks.


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok, ill investigate a little more, it is not Freeware but I may have a look at re-installing the program and see if that makes any difference.

System Details:
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 (Small Business Server)
Service Pack 2


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Have you recently changed the admin password? Most of the Backup Exec services don't use the system account, they use the admin account, so if the password was changed you will need to update it in the service.


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope, the Admin password hasn't been changed and I have made sure that the backup exec runs from the admin account with the correct credentials.


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you followed all of these?

http://seer.entsupport.symantec.com/docs/305383.htm


----------

